

Pixi Paint – A Simple Pixel Editor - Yahivin
http://www.danielx.net/pixel-editor/docs/download

======
nogridbag
I was working on an HTML5 canvas pixel editor at some point. It was rather
frustrating dealing with the Retina display, blurred edges, and anti-aliasing.
I'm curious if this situation has improved at all.

See here for more info: [http://phoboslab.org/log/2012/09/drawing-pixels-is-
hard](http://phoboslab.org/log/2012/09/drawing-pixels-is-hard)

~~~
jackschaedler
Yeah, the situation is still pretty grim. I spent a good half week trying to
get canvases scaling while maintaining chunky pixels across multiple browsers
and finally gave up. In Goya, all of the pixels are drawn as rects. I actually
read your 'drawing pixels is hard' article two or three times while I was
trying to track down a good solution.

~~~
nogridbag
Sorry my comment was not clear - I'm not the author of the linked article, but
it's a good primer on the issue (even though I believe some of the solutions
are out of date).

I also rendered pixels using rectangles and lines using my own routines. If I
recall correctly, the editor worked fine when zoomed in 4x-8x. The problem was
rendering the image 1:1 or 2:1. The rendered image looked a bit blurry
compared to Graphics Gale and grafx2 (the two pixel editors I was using for
inspiration).

------
daGrevis
Here's another pixel editor, but this time made with ClojureScript and Om
(React-based framework).

[https://jackschaedler.github.io/goya/](https://jackschaedler.github.io/goya/)

~~~
fnordsensei
Cool. I notice the persistent data structures pulling their weight on the
right hand side of the window.

------
klodolph
I notice it has DawnBringer's 16-color palette. Excellent.

~~~
ntaso
Noticed it too. It's a fabulous palette :)

------
JohnTHaller
Any interest in packaging a portable version in PortableApps.com Format? I've
already done a Launcher that handles node webkit for 2048 Portable. I can help
you with a Windows icon and installer if you're interested as well.

~~~
Yahivin
I'm interested. Open up an issue here [https://github.com/STRd6/pixel-
editor/issues?state=open](https://github.com/STRd6/pixel-
editor/issues?state=open) and we can start the discussion.

------
jackschaedler
Really nice work! The symmetry controls are super clever.

~~~
Yahivin
Thanks! I hope our pixel editors can influence one another in positive ways.

------
frozenport
Locks FF30 when trying to open 5MP jpg file.

~~~
Yahivin
Thanks for the feedback!

It's primary use case is for limited size and limited palette images,
generally < 512x512 and 32 or 64 colors. It is a pixel editor not a photo
editor :)

Though maybe I should give up and display a popup if someone is opening a file
it will be unlikely to handle.

